

Why one Egyptian ISP is still online - flardinois
http://newsgrange.com/why-one-egyptian-isp-is-still-online/

======
powera
I find this "it's up to keep the stock market running" meme completely
ridiculous. As far as I'm aware, the entire theory was based on the fact that
it was the first website in Egypt people found that was still up, and the
exchange had 4 different providers.

Also, the stock market in Egypt is (obviously) indefinitely closed because of
the protests, and probably also because all of the companies listed are
completely off-line.

------
tibbon
Odd question, but couldn't someone simply email their press contact and ask
them about it? Or call them?

I tried calling Telecom Egypt and they aren't picking up _any_ phones
currently, and they don't even have a computer picking up the phone. Yet,
their fax line is still answering like a fax does, so their lines haven't been
cut off completely.

I'm kinda shocked that there isn't mass outrage from the private companies
that are having their uptime destroyed and who will have to deal with massive
customer lashback. I'd not want to be that customer service rep that has to
explain their actions, or the PR person.

I have to wonder if they are trying to find a way to get their service back
up, all in the streets, or just staying at home? I can't imagine all of
Comcast for example saying, "screw it, downtime across the entire US is ok for
a week" if suddenly Obama freaked out and told them to shut down because of
civil unrest.

~~~
MichaelSalib
_I'd not want to be that customer service rep that has to explain their
actions, or the PR person._

That sounds like it would be the easiest thing in the world for a good CSR:
"I'm so sorry, but I preferred obeying a government order to shut down rather
than get tortured to death in an Interior Ministry dungeon -- so sorry again
that I prioritized your computer uptime below the prospect of having a car
battery strapped to my genitals."

Sorry to be blunt, but you need to realize that the current Egyptian regime is
not exactly focused on the rule of law and is widely believed to use torture
and extrajudicial killings. In fact, Sulemain, the newly appointed VP, was so
skilled at torturing people to death that the US government actually
outsourced torture and interrogations to him, according to Jane Mayer's book
"The Dark Side: The Inside Story of How The War on Terror Turned into a War on
American Ideals" [http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Side-Inside-Terror-
American/dp/03...](http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Side-Inside-Terror-
American/dp/0385526393)

------
0xEA
If I could flag, I would. This article isn't even a complete thought.

------
Complete
Can somebody explain this pricelist to me:

www.nooradsl.com/pricing.htm

What does "L.E" mean? Is it Egyptian Pounds?

And what is the speed? 512Mb cannot be 512 mega bit per second, right?

~~~
Joakal
L.E is Egyptian Pounds[0].

Mb is indeed 512 megabits per second[1].

[0]
[https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Egyptian_poun...](https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Egyptian_pound)

[1]<https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Megabit>

1,000 Egyptian Pound = 171.940 US Dollar 1,000 US Dollar (USD) = 5,815.97
Egyptian Pound (EGP) 1,000 Egyptian Pound = 173.114 Australian Dollar 1,000
Australian Dollar (AUD) = 5,776.54 Egyptian Pound (EGP)

------
ericmsimons
I assume most data coming out of Egypt are via the few who had satellite based
internet in the first place?

